
A small DIY air purifier - Rondom
https://github.com/Kels316/DIY-Air-Purifier
======
johanam
Greetings from Canberra! Thanks for sharing this--it's an excellent and much
needed project. Also appreciate the use of the drone sensors for measuring air
speed :)

------
pettycashstash2
I noticed that cost is in aud. Necessity is truly a mother of invention. Very
nice

